
Cologne’s aftershocks - tormeh
http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21688418-ultimate-victim-sexual-assaults-migrants-could-be-angela-merkels-liberal-refugee
======
dawnbreez
It's rather hard to catch a criminal before they commit the crime. Sad, but
true.

If we were actually good at predicting crime, it wouldn't exist anymore; but
we simply don't understand criminals (or ourselves) well enough to do it, so
the best we can do is punish.

